# This Chart Lies .... :-((



## SevenFX (26 October 2006)

Well according to IC Charts, Commsec Protrader & my memory, it does....

Anyone confirm this...????... as I've only spotted this one.

Few examples underlined, but many of the days don't match up.

Just something to beware of b4 you place your trade...

SevenFX


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2006)

Wow, that's dodgy. 

Best I start crosschecking Big Charts with E Trade.


----------



## SevenFX (26 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Wow, that's dodgy.
> 
> Best I start crosschecking Big Charts with E Trade.




Thanks for the confirmation K, as I was thinkin it was the drinkin...and would never have thought it could be out.

Can someone pls confirm it's not just my IC charts screwed up, and more so the IC database...in which case it could be one of many...


----------



## kaveman (26 October 2006)

I do not think IC does share adjustments for the freebie program
You have to pay for this


----------



## barney (26 October 2006)

kaveman said:
			
		

> I do not think IC does share adjustments for the freebie program
> You have to pay for this




Hi Kaveman and Techmann,  (This is Barneyman    )

I have the fully paid up version of Incredible Charts and my chart data is exactly the same as you have above (not good)  I also checked the daily data and you are right about the chart being wrong ............... Interesting .............


----------



## phoenixrising (26 October 2006)

I have Premium Data (Wayne L regards it as good) and my chart is the same as I/C chart.

Prices 18/10 open-0.0510  hi-0.0691  lo-0.0510  close-0.0661
........ 20/10 open-0.0570  hi-0.0698  lo-0.0563  close-0.0653

Sorry, can't post chart, looks like lower price chart is the one thats out

Cheers


----------



## TraderPro (29 October 2006)

Have you tried contacting IC about this?

I'd like to know what they have to say about this.


----------



## sails (29 October 2006)

I've checked the NLX chart in WebIress and it is the same as IC. 

On checking the reports in Iress, it looks like there has been an adjustment in the share price due to a rights issue on 20th October which could explain the discrepancies.

Tend to agree with phoenixrising that the lower table (Commsec?) is the one that's out especially with IC being the same as other reputable data sources.


----------



## SevenFX (30 October 2006)

phoenixrising said:
			
		

> I have Premium Data (Wayne L regards it as good) and my chart is the same as I/C chart.
> 
> Prices 18/10 open-0.0510  hi-0.0691  lo-0.0510  close-0.0661
> ........ 20/10 open-0.0570  hi-0.0698  lo-0.0563  close-0.0653
> ...




Actually IC uses Premium Data as a provider as well, hence why your results must be the same...



			
				TraderPro said:
			
		

> Have you tried contacting IC about this?
> 
> I'd like to know what they have to say about this.




TraderPro I have contacted IC since first posting and Colin was looking into it, and I will post the outcome when I hear back from him...soon I hope..


SevenFX


----------

